# Dirac Minidsp 22A connection adapters



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi I have a Dirac Minidsp 22A arriving and would like to know is this what I need for RCA connections

XLR - RCA adapters 
2 x XLR male to RCA female
2 x XLR female to RCA female

This seems unusual

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure I get what’s unusual. XLR male and female - that’s the way it is with any processor with XLR inputs and outputs. Now, an XLR cable to female RCA, that is unusual. I don’t see anything on miniDSP’s page indicating that... ?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Are you looking at XLR adapters which you can plug regular RCA cables onto, or cables with RCA on one end and XLR on the other?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Ah – good catch, Wayne! I’ll bet it’s the former. And Phillips is right, those are unusual. They would require _a lot_ of clearance. XLR to RCA cables would be a better option, IMO.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi guys thank you for your reply

Looking on the back of the machine in the manual it seems to have the XLR inputs as female, and outputs as male. This was why I thought it was unusual, or is this normal? This is where it has thrown me a bit.

So on the RCA end of the adapters would be all (4) female RCA.
On the XLR end I need 2 male and 2 female

Which would the best way to go?

Thanks again


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

As I noted in my first post, all processors with XLR inputs and outputs are male outputs / female inputs. It’s a universal standard. For example, here’s the back panel of a Yamaha YDP2006. (I know you wanted one, but I take it you were never able to find one for New Zealand voltage? Else you’d have already seen this.  ). Check the manuals of the BFD, DCX etc. and you’ll find the same thing.










Unless your current RCAs are really special I’d recommend going with XLR / RCA cables instead of adapters. Adapters with RCA cables plugged into them is going to require some serious back-panel clearance.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Wayne thank you for that clear up not familiar with pro gear etc, yep missed the post.

Yes you are right but the price to import 2x was going to cost a lot with our duty etc.

Sorry not sure what you mean by clearance on the back panel, you mean between terminals or depth behind the unit?

I need all to have *RCA *female?

Thanks again


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

AudiocRaver said:


> Are you looking at XLR adapters which you can plug regular RCA cables onto, or cables with RCA on one end and XLR on the other?


Thank you for your reply

I was looking at XLR adapters which you can plug regular RCA cables onto

Thanks again


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I checked the manual. The inputs are female and the outputs are male, just like Wayne P said. So you need male input connectors and female output connectors, which is standard, again like Wayne P said.

Also agree with his recommendation that a Cable complete with male RCA on the other end would be the better choice, more reliable, would not stick out the back of the box as far. But the kind of adapters you are talking about would work also. not sure what is available down under where you are.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

AudiocRaver said:


> I checked the manual. The inputs are female and the outputs are male, just like Wayne P said. So you need male input connectors and female output connectors, which is standard, again like Wayne P said.
> 
> Also agree with his recommendation that a Cable complete with male RCA on the other end would be the better choice, more reliable, would not stick out the back of the box as far. But the kind of adapters you are talking about would work also. not sure what is available down under where you are.


Hi thanks again

Sorry but I must be confused 

Back of the unit = 2 x XLR male + 2 x XLR female so I need to purchase these, with female RCA on all of them either adapters or with cable on the end?

Thanks again


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Assuming your AVR has female RCA outputs, you’ll want male RCAs on the cable ends. A picture is worth a thousand words, as they say. You’ll need a pair of each. Shouldn’t be hard to find in the pro audio section of your local guitar shop. Try to get either Switchcraft or Neutrik XLR plugs, not what's shown in these pictures.




















Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Assuming your AVR has female RCA outputs, you’ll want male RCAs on the cable ends. A picture is worth a thousand words, as they say. You’ll need a pair of each. Shouldn’t be hard to find in the pro audio section of your local guitar shop. Try to get either Switchcraft or Neutrik XLR plugs, not what's shown in these pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne exactly what I thought


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Phillips said:


> Back of the unit = 2 x XLR male + 2 x XLR female so I need to purchase these, with female RCA on all of them


Yes. Then you can plug onto them with your regular interconnect cables, which normally have male RCA regardless of signal flow direction.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi I have gone to a pro music shop and he has Neutrik XLR connectors which he can make up for me with RCA on the other end, which he says is good quality. He just needs the length of XLR cable.
This would save on adapters, he thinks that doing as above will give better quality, because using XLR right up to the RCA connector.

Is there any problems with any of this quality wise.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Have no idea what he means by "XLR right up to the RCA connector," but it will be fine. It’s the exact same thing I pictured in my previous post, only with better connectors.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

